# Ramshorn production numbers



## Social Suicide (Apr 21, 2014)

I know they were produced only 2 years, does anyone know how many were made?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2014)

To my knowledge Schwinn did not keep track of individual model production--at least publicly disclosed information. V/r Shawn


----------

